# took in rescued puppymill breeder chihauhau



## majik (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi guys. I seem to have become a chihauhau magnet lately. I recently got a call from a chihauhau rescue about a dog they couldn't place. The woman who runs the rescue has medical problems and can't care for this dog, so she was at a boarding kennel for quite some time. Dogs history is that she was shipped in from Wisconsin with a few others. They had all been placed. She was a breeder and probably never handled. She is six years old, has been spayed and her physical condition is now very good. She does like to eat! So i said, what the heck, what's another chi. I already have one male, and two sisters 1/2 chi, 1/2 minidachsie. Along with several other dogs, rescues that stayed for the most part. Anyway, my first sight of this dog was as she was being removed from one carrier to mine. First thought, "Wow, thats a big chihauhau!" second thought "Wow! those are big teeth for a chihauhau!" 








It's been about six weeks now and thankfully she took to my other dogs right away with only one glitch in that she was bullying the tiniest poodle mix Thelma. That has stopped now with some intervention(she is very bright), and my cats really like her too. She's already come a long way from the frightened frozen stiff statue in a corner. She goes in and out to the yard with everybody else (not totally housebroken by any means) , she lines up for treats, takes food from my hand (with a LOOONG neck), she now barks, comes to sleep by the bed at night instead of off by herself, WAGS HER TAIL and spins around when she sees me! and seems to be very happy in her new surroundings. She's finally going out the door past us instead of having to open the door and stand six feet away. But she still won't allow herself to be touched. She'll take off in a panic like her tails on fire if she thinks you're reaching for her. I can touch her only if I corner her somewhere. She does'nt try to bite, just rolls her eyes around and sits real stiff looking for a place to run. I've been giving her plenty of space hoping she'll come around. I don't know if I should push the issue and force her to be handled or wait it out. I've dealt with alot of timid, insecure dogs, but never one THIS fearful of people. I'm willing to wait it out if anyone thinks she'll come around on her own. It set her back a week and half having to be stern with her about attacking Thelma. Any opinions? The cat can touch her!!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Love her unconditionally and give it time. If she loves food then that would be my bribe with her. Keep yummies around and in your pockets so they are always available if she seems willing.


----------



## majik (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh, she's more than willing where FOOD of any sort is involved!!!


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah, i agree here with briteday. And just saying, it's spelled Chihuahua. Tis cool, my friend spelled it "chiahuiuha".


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

First of all - APPLAUSE for taking on a rescue! I am so glad she has a wonderful home now.. and also- I have to stop and think how to spell it too- .. I do it " chi- hua ( hoooa)-hua ( hooa) .. lol.


----------



## majik (Jun 9, 2007)

Okay, how about just Chi!? She doesn't care how I spell it. Thinks her name is Chi-Chi anyway. Had no clue what a name was in the first place. She's starting to get now. She is amazingly bright for a dog that's spent 6 years in breeding cage.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

"chi chi" works... lol..


----------

